# nitrous oxide (N02) or carbon oxide (CO2)



## BIGBALLER (Nov 19, 2002)

i have seen some people running C02 on there cars, but my question is that would C02 hurt my engine after running it for long peroids time. Or is it better to run nitrous oxide. 

:waving: 



:cheers:


----------



## BIGBALLER (Nov 19, 2002)

````


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

CO2??? Isn't that Carbon Dioxide? Maybe they just use it to chill the intercooler...


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

N2O or CO2... Hmm.
Something tells me that the CO2 should not be taken internally.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea C02 is used on turbo'd cars so that it can cool the air going into the engine...basically, its used just to change the air going into the manifold from ambient to REALLY cold...this is why all the Ntercooler kits like NX offers only comes in a 5lb bottle. Because you dont spray large amounts of it at one time. Small amounts are used instead (i think). correect me if im wrong...C02 prolly woildnt do a thing is you sprayed it into the engine with nothing but an intake...except maybe make the air colder (?)...so in other words, get nitrous if you are going to do anything...
peace
tommy


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea C02 is used on turbo'd cars so that it can cool the air going into the engine...basically, its used just to change the air going into the manifold from ambient to REALLY cold...this is why all the Ntercooler kits like NX offers only comes in a 5lb bottle. Because you dont spray large amounts of it at one time. Small amounts are used instead (i think). correect me if im wrong...C02 prolly woildnt do a thing is you sprayed it into the engine with nothing but an intake...except maybe make the air colder (?)...so in other words, get nitrous if you are going to do anything...
> peace
> tommy



dude, NX Ntercooler kits spray the nitrous on the intercooler. No nitrous gets in the intake system..............................................your ass needs bigger brain.......or maybe to be zipped shut


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

mike your killin me...the Ntercooler kit sprays either C02 OR nitrous on the intercooler, but they are both only used to chill the air...thats all i was sayin
tommy


----------



## BIGBALLER (Nov 19, 2002)

*Fo Sho*

Thanks for the advice!!!!!!!!!


:thumbup:


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

CO2 is an exhaust bi-product, so spraying it into your engine would kill your performance, since it is not providing oxygen to the combustion, rather instead, a noncombustable gas. stick a glowing wooden splint in a testtube of CO2, and a testtube of O2. the O2 will cause the splint to reignite, while the CO2 will put it out. CO2 would choke out the combustion used to power your engine. N20, or nitrous oxide (NAWS) is a way to add useable oxygen to your engine, in a stable form. oxygen is combined with nitrogen, using nitrogen as a stable carrier. at some certain temperature, the N20 breaks down, and thus the oxygen becomes available for combustion inside the engine, and the nitrogen just remains ambient, and passes through. 

an idea i once thought up....

when CO2, or any gas for this matter is released from a pressurized vessel into the atmosphere, it supercools, coming out very cold. i had an idea to have a CAI type of intake, using metal plumbing, since it transfers heat rather well. have some sort of a silcone or rubber hose running from the tank, and spiraling around the length of metal CAI plumbing, so that as the CO2 is released from the tank, its coldness is harnessed, and is transferred to the intake charge, cooling it down for increased performance. I dont know how well this would work, but it seems like a valid idea, and theoretically it could work.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i heard that idea in a thread a long time ago. type-r theory  maybe it was you. i thought it sounded good the first time i heard it :thumbup:


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah it prolly was me, i kinda remember posting it before, i dont think i got any feedback on it though

btw, the rap shit is good stuff, keep it comin


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

hey thanks did you see the link in OT or just readin my sig?

anyways, i've been desperately looking for the original thread about some sort of hose wrapped around the intake to cool the piping when nitrous is shot through it. searched my balls off man.
couldn't find the post i KNOW IS AROUND HERE somewhere but i found this. its kind of interesting http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=4311&highlight=air+intake+super+cai


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Yep...*



James said:


> CO2??? Isn't that Carbon Dioxide? Maybe they just use it to chill the intercooler...


That's what it has to be.


----------

